# Messenger or Kilo TT



## StreetlightSka (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm buying a new fixie soon and I was just wondering if anyone had an opinion or some advice. I'm trying to decide between an orange Motobecane Messenger or the green Mercier Kilo TT.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

StreetlightSka said:


> I'm buying a new fixie soon and I was just wondering if anyone had an opinion or some advice. I'm trying to decide between an orange Motobecane Messenger or the green Mercier Kilo TT.


 Do you want a track bike without brakes? Or a FG/SS with brakes and drops?

Overall I prefer the Kilo TT. Just get some brakes and levers.


----------



## StreetlightSka (Nov 6, 2008)

I went with a green Kilo TT and I'll just throw some front brakes on it when I get the bike. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

The green one is sweet lookin.
I think it would look great with white parts (seatpost, stem, bars...)


----------



## StreetlightSka (Nov 6, 2008)

Coincidentally that's what I'm doing to it. I already have white pedals and a white seat on the way. Now I need to figure out how to afford white rims.


----------

